# Paph rungsuriyanum & canhii



## thelink (Nov 29, 2020)




----------



## DrLeslieEe (Nov 29, 2020)

So cute! Both warm growers?


----------



## Ozpaph (Nov 29, 2020)

happy and sad looking
well done


----------



## Guldal (Nov 29, 2020)

Beauties! Good growing - in the basement?


----------



## musa (Nov 30, 2020)

Both are beautiful, congrats!
Would be most interested in your growing conditions.


----------



## Rockbend (Nov 30, 2020)

Well done! I hear that rungsuriyanum is a happy weed compared to the recalcitrant canhii.


----------



## Guldal (Nov 30, 2020)

.


----------



## Guldal (Nov 30, 2020)

Rockbend said:


> I hear that rungsuriyanum is a happy weed compared to the recalcitrant canhii.


It wasn't when I grew it - notice the past tense! So I'm full of awe for 'thelink': growing and flowering both with succes!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 30, 2020)

Nice.Thanks for sharing. I'm interested in your mixes,, etc., for both, any info is helpful.


----------



## jokerpass (Nov 30, 2020)

Paph rungsuriyanum: I think it is a cool grower. Is this species available? Is it legal yet?


----------



## thelink (Nov 30, 2020)

DrLeslieEe said:


> So cute! Both warm growers?


They are cool growing tho..


----------



## Tom-DE (Dec 1, 2020)

the rungs. has been on my wish list for a long long time.....love it! Congrats on blooming both of them.


----------



## musa (Dec 1, 2020)

Still looking for rungs., too. My canhii are reluctant to leaf growth and flowering, however roots are fine.


----------



## Alex (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## Alex (Dec 1, 2020)

Had a few of these flowering earlier this year - the one in the middle that has already flowered is a canhii, although quite a poor clone. They both grow cool with me in Seramis as they are lithophytes.


----------



## Guldal (Dec 1, 2020)

OMG! Io manco...io moro!


----------



## Just1more (Dec 1, 2020)

I love these two minis; I’ve never seen anything like them before! The staminode of the canhii is almost as large as the pouch.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 1, 2020)

Alex! Ummmmm, how do I put this..?? You know what you just did, right?


----------



## BrucherT (Dec 1, 2020)

I don’t understand where these are coming from. I cannot find a source.


----------



## Alex (Dec 1, 2020)

NYEric said:


> Alex! Ummmmm, how do I put this..?? You know what you just did, right?


Not exactly. Should I delete? Please advise. As an aside, those rung are actually all one plant (that I bought at a major show from a very reputable nursery) that’s been divided.


----------



## Tom-DE (Dec 1, 2020)

Alex said:


> View attachment 23599


Now I am really jealous!!!! Thank you for the plant photos.


----------



## GuRu (Dec 1, 2020)

Wow, holy cow, awesome...don't know what to say more. Congrats to The Link and Alex for growing these beauties.   
To be honest, I expected seeing flowering plants which grow in collections not that early. Maybe I was a bit overslept expecting these plants much later for sale in nurseries.


----------



## kiwi (Dec 1, 2020)

Very nice. What media do you have them in please?


----------



## Alex (Dec 2, 2020)

Mine are just in Seramis clay granules, watered with rain water and fed quite rarely


----------



## e-spice (Dec 2, 2020)

Some new species are "eehhh", not these two, especially that rungsuriyanum.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 2, 2020)

canhii has not been legally exported. Neither has rung, I believe.


----------



## jokerpass (Dec 2, 2020)

That is what I thought, I don't think these 2 species are legal yet. The picture posted above (in a nursery), I have seen that picture before somewhere. I like *Paph rungsuriyanum *a lot but since it is not legal and a cool growing species, I will not be able to grow it anyway.....it is too bad....


----------



## musa (Dec 3, 2020)

How is it possible that I found rungs. crosses in an Orchid fair, wouldn't they be illegal, too?


----------



## Rockbend (Dec 3, 2020)

The P. rungsuriyanum article by Olaf Gruss in the new issue of the AOS Bulletin describes the habitat temperatures as more 'intermediate' than 'cool' IMO: summer highs up to the mid-80s and winter lows to the mid-50s. I have read of growers outside the US successfully growing them much warmer than that.

Hoping they become legally available soon!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 3, 2020)

Alex said:


> (that I bought at a major show from a very reputable nursery)



Unless you are in VN, no, you didn't.


----------



## Alex (Dec 3, 2020)

NYEric said:


> Unless you are in VN, no, you didn't.


NYEric, strange for you to contradict me on this, I most certainly did - at one of the two biggest orchid shows in the UK. I didn’t comment on the legality of that offering, which may be what you refer to. But I can assure you that’s exactly what happened. And not in Vietnam.


----------



## Alex (Dec 3, 2020)

Or did you mean in the sense that the nursery couldn’t possibly be reputable?


----------



## Guldal (Dec 4, 2020)

Alex said:


> Or did you mean in the sense that the nursery couldn’t possibly be reputable?


I think, he finds that the nursery couldn't be reputable, unless of ill repute... as it might be difficult to find these species imported with the correct CITES-allowances and thus legal. But sometimes you, actually, see some rare species with the correct paperwork done, God knows how?
On the other hand: I don't think many of species in trade (except those from a pre-CITES lineage), that we accept without difficulties, might really hold up for scrutiny. The plants, we have, might clearly have been grown from seed in a nursery. But - I might have got this wrong - I think, the nursery owner, that sold it to us, should be able to produce evidence, that the parent(s) of the plant is (are) legit and not jungle collected?


----------



## NYEric (Dec 4, 2020)

rung has been propagated, however no legal export. Canh, not yet.


----------



## Tom-DE (Dec 10, 2020)

Is the flower long-lasting?


----------

